# Fire belly newts



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

This is most likely a no, but but could i keep a betta with some fire belly newts?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i would not recommend doing that.........for many reasons

newts do best in a species only tank


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

They also need land and water, much like a turtle, so you could only fill your tank up 1/2 way. I've only seen then housed with goldfish.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

Would it be a space issue? cause im getting either a 50 or 75 gallon tank for this.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I did some google search and some people have kept newts with bettas. Best advice would to do a google seach yourself and see what others have said. I dont know if their poo is toxic or the slim on their body is.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

newts "could" eat a fish or at least injure one, i wouldnt recommend it. use a 10 gallon for the betta and the bigger tank your getting for a few newts


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive seen a youtube vid of a betta attacking a snake!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

@Alex- I saw that once xDD Bettas have quite a bit of guts.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Fire Belly Newts are quite messy, please keep that in mind. But in a large tank like that, I think it should be okay.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

ya i love the newts, but, VERY messy things


----------

